# not wood, but you can write with them



## duncsuss (Jan 28, 2013)

The last few weeks I've been trying something different: making fountain pens without using kits.

These are my first 2 efforts where I made everything except the "nib unit" (nib, its feed & housing) and the clip.

The section (which holds the nib unit) has critical dimensions -- the holes must be drilled the correct diameter and depth, and tapped to the right thread to receive the nib unit. Threads to hold this to the barrel, and to hold the barrel to the cap, are at the maker's discretion.

The first one is all acrylic acetate; the second one is acrylic acetate barrel and cap, with finials and section made from ebonite (hardened rubber).


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> The last few weeks I've been trying something different: making fountain pens without using kits.
> 
> These are my first 2 efforts where I made everything except the "nib unit" (nib, its feed & housing) and the clip.
> 
> ...



Nicely done Duncan!
Have you thought of using a less translucent material so the threads, feed and housing aren't visible through the material?

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 28, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Nicely done Duncan!
> Have you thought of using a less translucent material so the threads, feed and housing aren't visible through the material?
> 
> Les



Thanks, Les.

Yes, I plan on using some opaque materials (as well as continuing to use translucent ones).

I knew the threads (and innards) would be somewhat visible with these 2 materials. I'm okay with that, since it kind of shows off the work I did making the threads, and since I made them for my own satisfaction it's nice (for me) to be able to see my handiwork.

If you notice, I chose the conceal the threaded tenons of the end finials by having the translucent material extend into the ebonite (rather than drilling and tapping the acetate and having a black threaded tenon attaching the finial.)

Kind of arbitrary, since the tenon of the ebonite section is visible where it's screwed into the barrel ... show me where it says I have to be consistent


----------



## BarbS (Jan 28, 2013)

This is very nice work. Almost he doth persuade me to try..... ;-)


----------

